# I'm sad and frustrated...



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't post much anymore, just never have the time. But I really miss the ability to talk to other women about things we have in common. Earlier this summer my husband bought me the spinning wheel I have been saving up for. I'm really thrilled with it, its perfect to me! I picked it up really fast and was spinning every day and then I ripped my rotator cuff 9 weeks ago and now no spinning. I'm so bummed. Just had an MRI and its actually worse than we thought so I need surgery now. Its actually 2 ripped muscles and a torn ligament too.
Anyways, my lovely wheel is gathering dust... no way I can spin right now....


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

But nothing says you won't be able to use in future.
I'm still trying to learn how to weave.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

MoBookworm is RIGHT!!!! I've known many people that have had that kind of surgery - my ex had TWO. It is surprising how fast it heals if you follow the drs. directions and BE SURE to go for the physical therapy!!! They have a laser therapy that REALLY cuts down on the inflammation and swelling and helps a surgery to heal WAY faster than usual! I've had it on my ankle and leg and my niece just had it on HER rotator cuff surgery at physical therapy. You will be back spinning in no time!!! I have a spinning wheel that I got several years ago and have had such a hard time learning. It is in my craft closet and perhaps this winter I will get it out and play with it again. Right now I'm occuppied with my quilting.  Hang in there and keep us posted on your surgery!!!!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I feel your frustration, had the surgery 2 years ago and it took awhile to get back to regular activities, spinning and weaving plus farm tasks. But it's worth it to have the pain gone, so hang in there. It helped me to schedule the surgery in January, so there wasn't a lot of outdoor work to be done at the time. When spring came around, I was done with therapy and back to fiber fun 
Good luck with it, you'll be back to the wheel and feeling better after it's all over and done with, as my Gram used to say.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Prayers are with you; so keep your chin up and let that "frustration" turn into "anticipation" for what you will do after surgery/healing....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your surgery that is causing a standstill in what you need and want to do! While you are recovering and doing physical therapy....do read about different spinning techniques and see if you can plan projects coming up to spin for. Read about different dye techniques and pick out goals of what you would like to achieve in both color and the fiber thickness, art yarn or whatever hits your fancy. It is fun to look at pics and plan! If you have not felted before, look it up and see the different ways there are to felt. It's time to read all you can to learn about your craft. After you recover and can spin again you would have all these goals and projects in motion as they were planned prior to! It is hard not to continue your craft but perhaps you will feel better if you can do this while you are healing. Big hugs and blessings to you!


----------

